# Sick pigeon - Sydney, Australia



## AussieP (Jan 21, 2016)

A couple of days ago I saw a pigeon looking a little unwell in the shade of a building. Someone had given it a small container of water which it was drinking from and I presumed that it was struggling with the heat as it was pretty hot. It was still there yesterday morning, still drinking but with one eye more closed and a slight tilt to it's head. As it was going to be another hot day and it was more clear that it was sick, I brought it home with me.

I purchased an egg and biscuit formula probiotics and a sustained release energy supplement with electrolytes for birds as well as grains and fresh corn. There are no obvious injuries and it looks like it is in generally good condition however it is not eating on it's own and both eyes are now closed - I will attach some photos.

Because it hasn't eaten, I mixed the egg and biscuit formula to make a fairly wet slurry and included a little apple cider vinegar. I've read about feeding directly to the crop but do not have the equipment or the confidence as yet to do that so I have just offered the food on a teaspoon at the tips of it's beak and let it drink it itself which it does, a little at a time. I noticed a small bubble come from what I guess is it's nostril when it drank from the teaspoon although I was careful not to let it's beak get immersed as far as it's nostril.

The pigeon initially had wet, slightly white droppings, changing to green last night and I think back to more white droppings this morning. It also had a fly living within it's feathers which I finally managed to remove this morning. 

I've cared for many animals in the past, sometimes quite intensively but have little experience with birds. If anyone could give me some pointers on what may be wrong, how I could help it further and if there is a "street pigeon" friendly vet or experienced carer to guide me within the Sydney area. I have a good vet however I don't think they know much about birds.

The pet store I bought the electrolytes from also has a general bird antibiotic and a calcium/D3 supplement for birds. I tend to lean towards probiotics and holistic health care rather than antibiotics where possible but will do whatever will work best for this pigeon's situation as antibiotics do have their place at times.

My impression is that the pigeon is still pretty strong within him/herself. It is holding it's head better now and looking less miserable.

Thanks


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor birdie! Thank you for helping him. You may also want to offer him seed and grit. Is he warm and protected from predators? Does he look at all injured? Not sure why he is keeping one eye closed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for your care and concern for this bird. 
He seems like a sick bird definitely and needs human intervention. Can you open his beak and look for any unusual growth in his beak down the throat with a flash light? 
Seems like a fledgling to me. Can you pls post a pic of whole bird with beak more visible than in previous pics. 
Eyes closed and nasal discharge show something is definitely going on in him and they are good at hiding their sickness so he seems strong to you. 
Can you pls post a pic of his poop also.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

The fly in his feathers was a pigeon fly, a bird mite/lice spray liberally applied will get rid of any that remain hidden on him. You need to make sure he is eats enough to stay strong and fight off what ails him. Many use defrosted peas or you can try Kaytee formula for birds if you still have to force feed. Hopefully someone on here can help you out with what might be causing his sickness and suggest a medication. Do be careful of vets. If you take him to one make sure to tell them he is your pet. If you take him to a shelter or wildlife place be leery, many will euthanize pigeons on the spot as they are seen as nuisance animals. Thank you for helping him. He would most likely not have survived had you not intervened on his behalf.


----------



## AussieP (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I gently cleaned his eyes last night and they opened again, one side seemed to have bit more of a scab thing attached - pox? He sounds a little more like he has a cold but not badly so. His droppings are now more solid. 

He's seems happier and became more active once his eyes were open again. They crusted closed overnight after this first clean so I cleaned them again this morning. He doesn't mind me doing his eyes but won't let me open his mouth for more than half a second. I managed to get a little corn into him last night and he takes small sips of the egg/biscuit slush himself. I'll work on feeding him more today and get the mice/lice spray.

Thanks for the advice about vets, I'll be careful if I end up taking him in.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is improving. Thank you for helping him! Glad to hear you got rid of the pigeon fly. They reportedly can carry diseases. Chloe RIP, the squeaker we lost to circovirus, had a pigeon fly that I removed. Hope your pigeon friend is all better soon.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. Yes he is a fledgling, may be 1.5-2 months old. If he resists during feeding, simply wrap him in a towel blocking his wing and leg movements and then feed. They won't be able to resist this way. Defrosted frozen peas(thawed to normal temperature) are better to be fed as are easier to digest and have good moisture in them so if they don't drink, peas fulfil their water needs. You can feed him around 30 peas three times a day after thawing them in hot water to get them to normal temperature from both inside and outside.

Could be starving outside and being attacked by other pigeons being young. Poop isn't good either. If dried scab, could be recovering from pox, can't say for sure. Any nasal discharge now? Is his beak clear or any unusual cheesy growth in his mouth? Does he seem active and alert? Or keep sitting idle? 
Keep him warm, well fed and hydrated and see how he responds.


----------



## AussieP (Jan 21, 2016)

Unfortunately he passed away a short time ago. Heartbreaking.

I'd still be interested to hear if anyone knows of a sympathetic vet or an experienced carer in Syndey for any future birds I come across.

Thanks very much for the suggestions and support.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

AussieP, am sorry to hear your bird didn't make it. Thank you for trying. I'm sure your help made his passing more comfortable.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

AussieP said:


> Unfortunately he passed away a short time ago. Heartbreaking.
> 
> I'd still be interested to hear if anyone knows of a sympathetic vet or an experienced carer in Syndey for any future birds I come across.
> 
> Thanks very much for the suggestions and support.


I am sad to hear your pigeon passed away. It is heartbreaking.

I know of a good veterinarian, who is known to be good with birds, although not an avian vet. She has a pet pigeon herself and would not euthanise any pigeon – she told me that. She is practising in Blacktown. If you want her details and she is not too far away for you please let me know here and I will send her contact details to you.


----------

